# I just love it when?



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

A friend says hay man I hear you clean curado reels I say oh ye Im very confident and enjoy cleaning them,I even keep spare parts on hand huh,it ends up this reel looks like it went down with the titantic lol.There is a lot of difference between cleaning and major repair.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Have fun and just use your imagination and you'll be fine. Most corrosion spots if bad enough can be filled with epoxy or painted over with clear nail polish.


Pics???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love when my buddy says " my reel is acting funny, whats wrong with it..." I ask if he ever cleans it and he says he rinses it off after every trip but never opens it up...
The bearings wouldnt even spin and its a year old chronarch...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love when my buddy says " my reel is acting funny, whats wrong with it..." I ask if he ever cleans it and he says he rinses it off after every trip but never opens it up...
> The bearings wouldnt even spin and its a year old chronarch...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


For some people it's like opening Pandora's box. It can be intimidating however, you end up looking like a rock star when you clean it up for them but, its like the teach a man to fish story.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

They hand you a reel that has barnicles on it and tell you it fell over board...My response" How many Times" No lie, ture story. He still wanted me to work on it. I told him what it would cost him to fix it. He could get that reel for $53 on Ebay all day long..NIB


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I get this all of the time!!hwell:



Dipsay said:


> They hand you a reel that has barnicles on it and tell you it fell over board...My response" How many Times" No lie, ture story. He still wanted me to work on it. I told him what it would cost him to fix it. He could get that reel for $53 on Ebay all day long..NIB


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

He says he cleans his reels after every trip so I watched him throw them in the garage after a few surf trips last summer...asked him how long after each trip and he said he hasnt gotten around to opening the reels since they were new...this was this years reply! Two years without even a rinse after fishing in the surf and he couldnt figure out why he was only able to cast a full sized spook thirty feet! I love it

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Back in 1814 I worked with this gal..She talked about her husband fishing a lot.And was asking about how many reels I bought a year..I really do not remember how many I said (probably 1or2 every year or 2) She said mike buys that many a month....She said(he said ) there not repairable and just throws them away when they give him trouble,and gets a new one.She said he did same with fillet knives (when they get dull)...Of course I said I would be glad to buy them (she said oh no you can just have them..So for several years I got free knives and Garcia /amb reels 4500-6500 ( abc) for free..I still have and use a few that I use/the rest have gone to g kids and friends...Oh yes she was from Victoria and has since passed on ...cva34


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cva34 said:


> Back in 1814 I worked with this gal..She talked about her husband fishing a lot.And was asking about how many reels I bought a year..I really do not remember how many I said (probably 1or2 every year or 2) She said mike buys that many a month....She said(he said ) there not repairable and just throws them away when they give him trouble,and gets a new one.She said he did same with fillet knives (when they get dull)...Of course I said I would be glad to buy them (she said oh no you can just have them..So for several years I got free knives and Garcia /amb reels 4500-6500 ( abc) for free..I still have and use a few that I use/the rest have gone to g kids and friends...Oh yes she was from Victoria and has since passed on ...cva34


1814? They didnt have Abu Garcias back then! Not even 1914 either...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 1814? They didnt have Abu Garcias back then! Not even 1914 either...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Just checking if you were on toes...Meant long time ago..Hows that new job working out...Was early 80s...cva34


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

cva34 said:


> Back in 1814 I worked with this gal..She talked about her husband fishing a lot.And was asking about how many reels I bought a year..I really do not remember how many I said (probably 1or2 every year or 2) She said mike buys that many a month....She said(he said ) there not repairable and just throws them away when they give him trouble,and gets a new one.She said he did same with fillet knives (when they get dull)...Of course I said I would be glad to buy them (she said oh no you can just have them..So for several years I got free knives and Garcia /amb reels 4500-6500 ( abc) for free..I still have and use a few that I use/the rest have gone to g kids and friends...Oh yes she was from Victoria and has since passed on ...cva34


Must of been an O'Connor.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

alldaylong said:


> For some people it's like opening Pandora's box. It can be intimidating however, you end up looking like a rock star when you clean it up for them but, its like the teach a man to fish story.


Lol, I popped open my jigmaster to give it a proper clean for the first time. Took me 4 tries to get it back together properly and on the last try the dog spring popped out to some corner of the apartment. D'oh!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If a reel still works with parts missing, I would call it over engineered and move on.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

You sure wine a lot bubba some people use their equipment and catch fish unlike you u need some Zeno 33s


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt sharky said:


> You sure wine a lot bubba some people use their equipment and catch fish unlike you u need some Zeno 33s


I know huh I did have s few good days this week


----------

